# How to raise a track



## enablehs (May 1, 2016)

I have a client who has spent the majority of his adult life building a model railroad in his basement. Unfortunately, he is now confined to his wheelchair but he wants to continue to work on his set. 

Does anyone have any suggestions how we can safely raise the entire track platform up 2-3' so he can roll his wheelchair underneath to work on it?

I appreciate all suggestions.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 

I'd suspect that the method is going to be very dependent on the type of construction and the layout plan. Can you post some details and some clear pictures of the construction?


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

A true die-hard model railroader.

Just a suggestion: wouldn't you just want to raise a small section so he could roll in? 
Then he would be at the same level as the layout.

It's possible to make a bridge. You can make it so that the track falls onto a special electric pickup when lowered.


----------



## enablehs (May 1, 2016)

He wants to raise the entire track so that he can access the entire system from underneath. We plan on building a raised viewing platform adjacent to the track so he can view it from atop. 

He said he needed to raise the entire track simultaneously with multiple jacks.

I will take pictures tomorrow and post.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think knowing exactly how it's built will be key to figuring out how to raise it.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

At first I was thinking you meant 2-3" but now I see it would need to be 2-3'. He is right about multiple jacks, all you can find, raid all the cars and use the scissor jacks, bottle jacks, etc, and do it slowly. The legs will probably need replacing instead of an extension. What is your plan on the transition from the new raised platform down to the existing ground level. That will be tricky.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I think knowing exactly how it's built will be key to figuring out how to raise it.


... and how large it is

... and is it in the center of the room, or is it around the wall.


----------



## enablehs (May 1, 2016)

No plan yet, that's why I'm posting.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

We don't know how big the layout is. Easiest way would be to have enough people
to lift entire layout and put some kind of cement blocks under the legs. That way you don't
have to change the legs. Raising the layout enough for him to get under it in a wheel
chair will be so high he might not be able to see the trains running when he is in the
wheel chair. I have to admire him for trying to come up with something rather than
forgetting the hobby. Give us some idea on layout size.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

We live in an old house which we fixed up. That included lifting the second story and the attic where a load-bearing wall had been removed. We also had to lift some exterior walls, as well. So I have some experience in this kind of stuff.

I see four major steps.

(1) You need to identify where the new, longer legs will go -- as determined by the size of the wheelchair and where he needs access. Also, keep in mind that a table that tall will need diagonal supports (in both directions) to keep it from moving. They will need to be positioned to allow wheelchair access while still stabilizing the table. Build the legs ahead of time and have them ready to attach.

(2) Then you need to stabilize the table, so that it won't bend when lifted. This may require the installation of a network of 2x4 timbers underneath. The network of timbers should cross where the new legs will be attached. That way you will need fewer legs -- and allow room for the wheelchair. You also need to identify the lifting points on this network

(3) Then you need to construct a support network of vertical 2x4 boards around the layout. Their purpose is to keep the layout from moving sideways while it is being jacked up. (If somebody bumps the table, all of the jacks could fall over destroying the layout -- and injuring people under it doing the jacking.)

The vertical boards will NOT be attached to the layout, but they must be snug against the edges of the layout and be firmly attached to the floor and the ceiling. You could add horizontal and diagonal boards connecting the vertical boards to each other. This will help stabilize them. Test this network but trying to move the table while it is still sitting on its original legs.

(4) NOW it is time to start jacking up the layout. You will need to build support blocks under the jacks. The cheapest support blocks are cinder blocks, with one or two 2x8x8 boards on top -- depending on the "reach" of the jack. Be sure to orient the blocks with the holes on the top and bottom -- the way they are used in a wall. (If you put them on their sides, they could crack and fail.)

As each jack reaches its maximum, you need to lower it, remove it, build up the base higher, and reinstall the jack. So you will need more jacks than you think you need. Jacks must be close enough that any one jack can be removed temporarily to built its base higher. Jacks should NOT be located where the new legs go, since the new legs will be attached before the jacks are removed.

----

Your friend is going to need a bunch of helpers to get this done. I see that you are in Atlanta. I know that there are model railroad clubs in and near Atlanta. Maybe you and your friend can contact them and see if they might be able to organize some helpers -- kind of an old fashioned barn raising.

----

Oh, yea... the ramp around the new, raised layout -- piece of cake, by comparison. Your friend needs to plan ahead for the space for the ramp, but a good carpenter and a helper can build that in one day.


----------



## enablehs (May 1, 2016)

Thanks MtRR75

We may need to send a car to come pick you up to oversee this operation.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

mopac said:


> Easiest way would be to have enough people to lift entire layout and put some kind of cement blocks under the legs. That way you don't have to change the legs.


I am assuming that the network of legs would need to be modified to allow the desired wheelchair access under the table. If the leg placement is OK as is, lengthening them would work. But I would recommend the cinder blocks only as a temporary fix. They take up more space horizontally, and bumping them would scratch up the owner's arms and/or chair. Once the final height is reached, wooden extensions could be sistered to the existing legs, using bolts.

Lifting the layout by the edges will work, IF the table is small enough and stable enough not to sag in the center when lifted.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

enablehs said:


> Thanks MtRR75
> 
> We may need to send a car to come pick you up to oversee this operation.


My plan was sort of the "worst case -- i.e biggest, heaviest layout" scenario. As stated before, first we need to see the layout, and your friend needs to make some decisions on the height of the layout and his under-the table access needs (i.e. leg placement)

Also, ramps take a lot of room (we have one inside the garage of my mother-in-law's house). Your friend needs to make sure that he has the room to ramp up to the top of the layout.

I'm no expert, just experienced. But I am only 2 hours from the SW side of Atlanta (3 hours from the NW side). I might be available depending on when this does come to pass.

In the meantime, there is a good model train store (Trainmasters) in Buford

www.trainmastermodels.com

They would know what model train clubs in the area might be able to help your friend.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I have a friend with an HO layout in his basement that is about 8’ X 8’. He has a system of pulleys, cables, folding legs and a winch so he can store it just below the basement ceiling and lower it down when he runs it. There is an eyebolt and cable at each corner and the platform is very stiff. If the floor joists above the basement are exposed and the platform isn’t too big and it is stiff enough (or can be stiffened up), you might want to try something similar to that to raise it up or as a permanent setup.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Seriously: I suppose getting a lower wheelchair is not a viable option?


----------



## HOMatt (Feb 14, 2016)

Lehigh74 said:


> I have a friend with an HO layout in his basement that is about 8’ X 8’. He has a system of pulleys, cables, folding legs and a winch so he can store it just below the basement ceiling and lower it down when he runs it. There is an eyebolt and cable at each corner and the platform is very stiff. If the floor joists above the basement are exposed and the platform isn’t too big and it is stiff enough (or can be stiffened up), you might want to try something similar to that to raise it up or as a permanent setup.


that's exactly what I was thinking. 

Will this be a permanent thing? Or just every once in a while lift it up? And if it is permanent, how will he work on the top side of the layout?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I'd recommend removing all locomotives and cars
from the layout before any raise. There
is a likelyhood of jostling and bumping during the raising
that will send cars and locos tumbling and possibly
do serious damage.

After the raise is complete there is also likely to
be damage to track joints that will affect
electrical conductivity. The owner should be able
to tell you how to test for this since he possibly
could not reach certain parts of the layout.

And thank you for helping a modeller.

Don

Don


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Lehigh74 said:


> I have a friend with an HO layout in his basement that is about 8’ X 8’. He has a system of pulleys, cables, folding legs and a winch so he can store it just below the basement ceiling and lower it down when he runs it. There is an eyebolt and cable at each corner and the platform is very stiff. If the floor joists above the basement are exposed and the platform isn’t too big and it is stiff enough (or can be stiffened up), you might want to try something similar to that to raise it up or as a permanent setup.


I agree with HOMatt. This is a much simpler solution. It eliminates the need for a ramp -- which takes a LOT of room. The owner stays at one level and raises the layout when he needs to go under it, and lowers it when he wants to run trains. Still might need to do some structural work to stiffen the layout table for lifting.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Guys, I have the sense that this is going to be far too large to simply hoist up to the ceiling. We really need more info to make a decent judgment of what would work best.


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

Depending on the size, it might be possible to build a cross "x" beam out of 2 stiff lumber pieces that go across the underside of the table, and then using a single jack at the center of the "x" to raise the whole structure all at once.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

